# Black and yellow pede, ID request



## gadunka888 (Feb 3, 2010)

these guys are about 4cm long and very common in Singapore.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks very similar to Apheloria tigana, but they are US natives.
At any rate, it looks more like a millepede than a centipede to me, 'pede is imho usually used to describe a centipede.


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 4, 2010)

balam said:


> Looks very similar to Apheloria tigana, but they are US natives.
> At any rate, it looks more like a millepede than a centipede to me, 'pede is imho usually used to describe a centipede.


hmm.... I tried looking for poison claws but there weren't any. These guys hang out in places with plenty of plant matter, so i guess they would eat plants. Was the apheloria tigana introduce to anywhere? maybe its an invasive species.


----------



## tom (Feb 4, 2010)

*id photo*

It is a millepede. I do not believe it was introduced,it is a compost and leaf eating species. no chelicerae to bite humans perhaps a mild smelling chemical is exuded when handled to ward off predators. no fangs or chelicerae  thereforecannot pierce human hides, definately not a predator. a welcome specimen to any collection.CHEERS, tOM


----------

